
Show HN: Using PostGIS and CartoDB to identify schools at risk from earthquakes - danso
http://2015.padjo.org/tutorials/mapping/077-ok-schools-quakes/
======
johnjac
Prague the school right in the middle of the hot spot, is where I graduated
from. However that was well before the rash of earthquakes (1998) They did
have a gym destroyed by a tornado a few years ago. I have not heard of any
damage yet from the earthquakes.

~~~
johnjac
This is not to say the earthquakes are not a problem, they are. Just don't
assume that this data maps to school damage see so far.

~~~
danso
Absolutely. Further down in the write up I mention that, via Google, I find
only 2 schools that have reported notable damage. Damage is a function of
other variables, such as the school's building quality and the composition of
earth. So this map is meant to show where damage is most likely to have
occurred, based on intensity measurements.

